# Dryvit



## victmor (Oct 12, 2007)

I am bidding on a large retirement facility and all of it is dryvit stucco. I painted some dryvit years ago and I remember it really soaked up the paint. The building manager didn't provide any specific specs for us as far as material and number of coats. Other commercial jobs I've done, I've been provided with a finish schedule which was nice because you knew that your bid would be pretty much apples to apples with the other bids. 

On the south sides of the buildings there appears to be some light to moderate chalking. My plan was to apply two coats (100% acrylic flat), spray and back roll the first coat with emulsa-bond mixed in and spray apply the second coat minus the emulsa bond. I figured the EB would take care of any potential chalking issues and would save some hassle of applying a primer/conditioner (loxon) first. 

My question to all of you who have had more experience with painting dryvit is what would your finish schedule be? Also, is there anything else particular to dryvit that could be an issue? 

Thanks in advance for any help


----------

